

MS Product (read-Marketing) Group responds to Reddits questions to IE9 - SilianRail
http://www.reddit.com/r/reddit.com/comments/dk3s0/the_ie9_team_responds_to_your_questions/

======
SilianRail
I for one am VERY disappointed in MS on this. The corporate/marketing jargon
in their responses is what will lead them to fail.

Honest question: Is this an age thing? After reading some of the "witty"
things they tried to say it sounded like my 58 year old dad trying to spew out
playful banter to my friends at a bar...it just doesnt work.

~~~
byoung2
_After reading some of the "witty" things they tried to say it sounded like my
58 year old dad trying to spew out playful banter to my friends at a bar...it
just doesnt work_

Yeah there was definitely a generation gap there...I know people who work at
Microsoft, and they're some of the wittiest people around. Maybe Microsoft
should have let the devs actually answer the questions instead of the suits
from marketing.

------
byoung2
_Developers should be able to write their code once and it should work
consistently in any browser._

So why is it that developers can write code that works on FireFox, Chrome, and
Safari, but requires tweaks and hacks to work in IE?

 _Fundamentally, it's about a better web, not a better browser. There is so
much more that can be done. That's why we build Internet Explorer_

More doubletalk. If they truly believed in a better web, they would build a
browser with a gecko or webkit engine so developers could be assured that
their sites would work without spending time on hacks. If developers could
have all the time they spent on cross-browser compatibility back, they could
spend more time building a better web.

